# Tabelle mit festen Größen



## Tixiland (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage: Ich möchte eine Tabelle mit festen Größen fixieren.
Ich habe der Tabelle eine BG color gegeben und die Tabelle soll auf allen Unterseiten gleich gross bleiben. Selbstverständlich auch, wenn die Textmenge sich ändert.
Wenn ich den Größenangaben in Dreamweaver angleichen will, verändert sich aber die Höhe der Tabelle immer automatisch mit dem neu eingegebenen Text mit.

Welche Lösung gibt es dafür? 
(self html konnte mir leider nicht weiter helfen)

Viele Dank und schönen Abend an euch!
T.


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hast du es schon mit CSS versucht?


```
<table border="1" style="width:800px;height:600px;">
       ...
</table>
```
Tabellen besitzen aber die Eigenschaft, die festgelegte Höhe zu erweitern, wenn der Inhalt darin zunimmt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
erreichen kannst du das über overflow: hidden;

Gruß


----------



## Maik (8. Oktober 2009)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> erreichen kannst du das über overflow: hidden;


Dann versuch mal hiermit in irgendeinem Browser dein Glück:

```
<table border="1" style="width:800px;height:300px;max-height:300px;overflow:hidden;">
       <tr>
           <td valign="top">
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>foobar</p>
               <p>- END -</p>
           </td>
       </tr>
</table>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Oktober 2009)

Dachte man könnte overflow auch auf Tabellen anwenden.
Habs aber selbst noch nie benötigt. Nunja ich hab ja auch heute mein Fehlerkonto noch nicht ausgereizt.

Gruß


----------

